# Approved for No.2!



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm very happy to tell my lovely FF buddies that we have been linked today with our LO's sibling and we start intros next week. My little elf is only just about 5 months old and my pixie is nearly 16 months so it's going to be fun and games for a while getting used to two so young...plus I'm not looking forward to doing intros again having only done them for pixie 4 months ago...but we'll get there! He looks so much like her, they will be seriously cute together  

We are stocking up on vitamins and alcohol to get us through the next few weeks! No doubt I'll be on here bugging you all for support to keep me from going crazy at times  

Xx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Fantastic news mummyelf. I bet in 3 weeks time you'll be utterly amazed how in the last 6 months your life has dramatically changed beyond all imagination. What a world wind  few months for you all. Amazing xxx


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Great news MummyElf


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations how amazing xx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

It's a bit mad! This time last year we were waiting for our December panel....this Christmas we will have two children. I've already booked us in at my MIL's for Christmas lunch


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay!  Congrats x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations MummyElf  
Lots and lots of luck for the madness ahead!   
I'll not be too far behind you (we're also stocking up on 'medicinal' supplies  )

Anj x


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations mummy Elf what a lovely Christmas you are going to have xx


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Anjelissa said:


> (we're also stocking up on 'medicinal' supplies  )


Definitely  I ran out of tonic water tonight  not good after the day I've had!!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

That's lovely. We're you originally approved for 1 or 2? We have said we would want sibling group however that comes with additional issues, just wondered how often it happens that bm have more, also worried if we had one wanted a second if they weren't related if that would cause concern.


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

awwww, so pleased for you, lovely news   

i'd've loved siblings. had SS not fannied about so much, who knows, but feel like i'm way too old now


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Amazing news. Congratulations


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yay fab news! being mummy-of-two is awesome  
bet you cant wait out to send your Xmas cards this year with all the news and names to add   (not that you'll have to time actually write xmas cards for about the next 5 years  )


kj x


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow massive congrats ! Very big but fabulous change ! Xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing news mummy x2 Elf. So pleased for you bet you can't wait to have both home x x


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Congratulations MummyElf.


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations honey xxxx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks guys - we're getting v.excited now! Lots of baby stuff arriving from amazon!  

Phinie -we were approved for one, but when we found out about our daughter we knew BM was pregnant. We went back to panel to be approved for a second child, then matching panel yesterday. We had originally wanted a sibling group but our SW talked us down to just one as young as possible, I'd always hoped we'd get two from the same birth family. I wouldn't personally adopt another child from a different birth family but that's entirely personal choice, I always wanted them to share their history and feel they had a sibling who really 'got it', plus they will both have direct contact with other siblings placed with other adopters. So for me, this is 'it' unless BM has another and we really, truly think it's right to take that child....3 would be our limit!


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely news xx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Massive congratulations MummyElf!


----------



## doodles4 (Jun 13, 2005)

Great news MummElf.  We have just been told BM is pregnant again and do we want to be considered - trying to decide but it is a very big decision.  It's good to see so many on here that have adopted again (a bit sad tho that the BMs  just keep producing with no thought of the consequences!)

KatieC - my DH & I will both be 43 it all goes ahead with baby no.2 so you are NOT too old.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

We've met our little chap today and I'm smitten  

Also found out their birth mum is pregnant AGAIN but I don't think we can take another given the time the next one is due, DD will be turning 2 and DS turning 1. Three under two....I think it would be too much. It's so sad, she keeps thinking she'll 'keep one" even though she has utterly failed all the others and did extreme damage to the first two in her care. 

Still, I can't think about that right now, I'm just so happy and feel so complete having spent the day with my son, and tomorrow he meets his big sis


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Fabulous enjoy every second as a family of four x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Many congratulations on meeting your baby boy   What a truly amazing (if hectic  ) Christmas you will all have


----------

